# Welsh: Cinderella



## WestFevalia

Hello all,

I've read that the Breton form of Cinderella is Luduennig (from _ludu_, ash + -_enn_, singulative suffix + -_ig_, diminutive suffix).
I wonder what the corresponding Welsh form would be. Could something like lludwenig (_lludw _+ -_en _+ -_ig_) work?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Nice try, but I only know of this:

Sinderela

www.gwales.com - 9781855967922, Sinderela - Cinderella

Kennavo!


----------



## jazyk

I thought you might enjoy this: Slovak for Cinderella is Popoluška, from popol, ashes. The stress is on the first syllable and š equals English sh in shower.


----------



## WestFevalia

Well, never mind. There are so many translations in other countries, as jazyk says, I thought there would be one in Welsh too.
Now I wonder how Cendrillon came to be translated into Breton in the first place...


----------



## Tegs

There is another translation, other than Sinderela, which is Ulw Ela. 

Ulw Ela (Cyfres Storiau Cyntaf)

The word lludw also exists in Welsh, but in the context of this name, Ulw Ela sounds better (ulw is a synonym of lludw).


----------



## WestFevalia

Tegs said:


> There is another translation, other than Sinderela, which is Ulw Ela.
> 
> Ulw Ela (Cyfres Storiau Cyntaf)
> 
> The word lludw also exists in Welsh, but in the context of this name, Ulw Ela sounds better (ulw is a synonym of lludw).


Thank you!


----------

